# Michigan Elk Guides - Working Together To Ensure Success



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, after the first four days of the 2019 Michigan Elk season, I wanted to give an update as to how things went for us. I apologize for not providing more updates throughout the week, but we had four consecutive 19-20 hour days in a row and I was busy just trying to keep up with all the hunting and mid-day scouting that needed to be done to position hunters and guides for their hunts. 

After four days of hunting, I believe we finished with 13 tags filled. When I say “we,” I mean the group of guides that I work together with, including myself. This team is made up of hard working guys that know the properties and the animals well, and work together to ensure a successful hunt. 

One of the nice things about how we are set up is we are all our own separate guides, but we share information and spots between the group with the goal of ensuring success for each hunter. 

I don’t remember the order that these went, as the last four days are mostly a blur. I apologize for being out of order or if the people in these photos are members here who were wanting to post themselves. I am not trying to steal anyone’s thunder. 

I believe the first to break the ice was Invisible’s daughter, Shelby. She put a great 183 yard shot on a very mature cow in a soybean field the first evening. The best part about Shelby’s hunt, is it was a family affair. Her dad, grandpa, and brother were with her during her hunt, every step of the way (they found out you can pack a lot of steps into a one day hunt!)! 










The second morning: 

Gary and his guide, James Bunker (Jammer for those that know him), snuck into a clearcut that Jammer had been scouting most of the summer and caught a well known bull out feeding by himself at daylight. I have never seen a Michigan Elk with as much mass as this bull has. He has always been a 7x7, but as often happens, with age comes regression in antler size, this year he was a truly incredible 5x6. Another one of our guides, Jake Ormsbee, has several shed antlers off this bull going back at least seven years. 










John (who I believe already posted here), was able to harvest a big mature cow on a property guided and setup by Joe Ferguson. Joe put a lot of hours in planting two food plots on this property specifically for his elk hunters and the plan worked out great for John! 










The second evening, my hunter Vern was able to take the lead cow out of a group of 16 cows at 358 yards in the same soybean field that Shelby harvested hers the first evening. Vern has been everywhere and hunted almost everything out there, he is a prominent member of SCI and was able to add a Michigan cow elk to his long list of hunting accomplishments. 










Out of time for now, but I’ll add more here as I can.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

That's awesome! Hope one day I can hunt with you!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Great post Scott.Thanks for taking the time to share with us. Can't believe a year has past already. Congrats to all the hunters so far and to all guides. Great to see all the hard work pay off for everyone. Looking forward to hearing about the upcoming hunts.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats to all the hunters and guides. Great job.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice work hunters and guides!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Way to go Scotty! and the rest of the Team.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

hey thanks scott for putting up pic,i cant seem to figure it out.and big thank you to joe for putting me in a area with elk and getting animal to the cooler with in a couple hrs of being shot.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice! Continued success to you!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Second Day Cont..

George finished his Michigan cow elk hunt the second evening as well, with a great shot on a nice cow in a pre-scouted Alfalfa field. George was guided by Michael Pedigo and Trevor Campbell of Campbell Farms in Johannesburg.










Third Morning:

This was the morning for the bulls, as reports of four different bulls being taken by our group came in.

Taylor and her guide Dan Connell snuck in and were able to take a great bull feeding in an alfalfa field at first light. There was another bull taken in this group as well, guided by Joe Ferguson, but I haven’t received any pictures of that one yet. I’ll add them here when I do. It was a great morning to double up and quite a celebration in the field between the DNR, guides, hunters and landowners.










Meanwhile, Nick and his guide Jake Ormsbee, were sneaking into another pre-scouted clearcut and caught a big 6x6 out feeding by himself. Nick elected to take the bull and notched his Michigan Elk tag.










Michael Pedigo and Trevor Campbell of Campbell Farms once again came through with a beautiful 6x6 for their hunter, Trever in an alfalfa field the same morning, not far from where Dan and Joe doubled up. The farm country elk were having a rough morning which makes for happy farmers.










More to come...


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

Congrats to all the hunters and the hard working guides.I have a cow permit for December hunt. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Some day, some day 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Edit: We had two other cows taken by other hunters in one of our planted corn fields the second or third morning, I can’t remember which and wasn’t able to get any pictures. 

Third Evening:

After some mid-day scouting, I found a group of cows had moved into one of the food plots I have permission to hunt on private property. We set up a plan to have one of our guides, James Bunker (aka Jammer), take his 10 year old son into the plot that evening. Dominic was the recipient of a transfer antlerless elk tag through the Michigan hunt transfer program. I can’t encourage anyone to sign their kids up for this program enough. It is a truly incredible opportunity for kids! 

The pieces fell into place and at around 8:15, D (as we call him) placed one good, clean shot on a 420 pound dressed cow elk! 










Fourth Evening: 

After more mid-day scouting, we set up a plan to have Danyelle and her guide, Dan Connell, watching a food plot and a field as we knew we had cows bedded somewhere in between. It was likely the animals would go to one of three food sources, all of which we have permission to hunt exclusively (two of which I planted). It didn’t take long and a few cows and calves worked their way out to the field Dan was watching. He jumped in the vehicle and ran back to the food plot to pick up Danyelle. They got back to the field and quietly snuck in for a shot with the wind in their favor. Danyelle made good on her opportunity, and put down our last cow of the August hunt. 










That’s a wrap for the August hunt. I’m exhausted, as I’m sure the rest of the team is. Scouting begins immediately for round two starting on the 13th of September. 

Good luck to those who are still holding tags.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Edit: We actually ended up with 14 successful hunters for the first four days of the hunt. There was another bull that I missed. 

I just spoke to the DNR, the count after the first four days was 35 taken. 

19 Cows
1 Calf
15 Bulls

That does not include the tribal harvest, just the 103 state tags.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You guys are killing machines. Congrats!


----------



## miforest (Apr 5, 2017)

Great to hear you are having success. I had a great time with the group last year. If one of my sons ever draw, I'll see you guys again.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice going, Scott, and Dan. The Connell Brothers; gettin it done, when it counts. Congrats to all the lucky (to draw a tag) Hunters. And Kudos on well placed shots.


----------



## tjhuntfish (Oct 7, 2015)

you guys rock! like every year, great group of guys! wish i had another tag!


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

Outstanding Work! Some day if I get a tag....
I will definitely enroll my son in the transfer tag next year! He is just getting into hunting.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Fantastic job by the hunters and guides!

I can honestly say I've not met a group of people so willing to help others fulfill their hunting dreams.

I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Just got in, need a shower and a few hours of sleep. 

We filled five tags today with three cows and two tremendous bulls down. I’ll update more as I can. I need to sleep, been up since 4:30am.


----------

